# help with diablo 2 installation



## towfuu (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey people! i need help installing diablo 2... i'm currently running on os X 10.3.9 system. I tried using the mac os x installing untility from blizzard but the install cd cant be detected when trying to install. When i insert the install cd, the ibook just spits it out. Anyone knows what is the cause? I tried installing starcraft by i also have the same problem of no insallation cd detected. All help will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Sofasurfer (Jun 29, 2006)

I´ve got exactly the same problem with diablo2, starcraft and broodwar. No idea why but my MacBook does the same. If I find the solution, I´ll tell you


----------



## hypertron (Jul 1, 2006)

if you can boot into Classic. If you can then install it under Classic, once you have, go back into OS X and run the patch.


----------



## example3x (Nov 13, 2006)

You dont' need classic to run Diablo 2 install.  On the mac osx site, use the update and search Diablo 2 Installation Patch, there u can run any version of the latest mac osx.  it will download a D2Installer program n ask u to insert the cds.  good luck!


----------



## Viro (Nov 13, 2006)

Not to be rude, but I think they have already tried that. It's right there in the first post.


----------

